# New Puppy Heartache!!!



## furbabiesmama (Dec 18, 2014)

I want to share my experience with all of you and hope you can give me some constructive input, not told you so's. Please be sensitive. I am brokenhearted and need advise. Thank you in advance.

On 11/8/14 my husband and I drove from Portland, Or to Chehalis, Wa. to meet a breeder and inspect her facilities (since we had had a previous bad experience with a puppy mill years earlier). They have a beautiful, large home with large garages for her husbands construction company vehicles. She had a room specifically built for her dogs and puppies. Everything was immaculate. In this room she had pens for dogs in heat, those who are going to have babies very soon, for Mom's and puppies who had given birth and an area for when they are changed to after Mom starts weaning them. Everything was very well organized. All cages were heated as was even the floor. Food and water was readily available. She even has a washer and dryer and sink in the room.

On the lower level of all these cages (about 5 on either side of the room) were 3 larger cages with doors for her dogs so that they can go in and out into the back yard. She has about 20 dogs, all small Maltese.

Everything looked ok to us. She has a litter of 3 week old puppies (2 in the litter), both were girls. One was twice the size of the other one. We wanted one that was going to be about 5 - 6 lbs. She said that the larger one would probably be around 5 lbs in her experience. Perfect! We put down $200 for that baby. She assured us that she would send us pictures and her weight weekly. She said that we could get her when she was 9 weeks old. (I know, I know you already made it clear about the age in my initial post so please don't go there )

All went well till 2 weeks before we were supposed to pick her up. She stopped sending us pictures and weights. I was suspicious as to why.

Then, a few days before we were due to pick her up she sent us a picture of a puppy that was clearly not the one we had chosen. I suspected that she has sold ours and was going to give us the small one. After waiting 6 weeks with baited breath and all the preparations I didn't care, it was a baby! I was totally emotional at this point. We were going to get our baby!!

We went a couple of days early to get her due to coming severe weather. We got her on this past Friday Dec 19th. We knocked and knocked and it took her a while to finally come out of her "dog room". She walked to us by our car and handed us a bundle all wrapped up to where I couldn't see the puppy. I told her that I wanted to go in, sit down and look at her. She seemed reluctant but I just went on in. When I unwrapped her, here was a tiny baby 1lb 9oz and her eyes looked funny. They were small and I could see the whites, they were both going in opposite directions facing outward. I asked her what was wrong with her eyes? She said that they were like that because she was so young and that the muscles would strengthen as she grew. She didn't look anything like what a normal Maltese looks like. Her eyes.... they were all wrong. My husband said that I mentioned to her about her eyes 8 times.

I had her in my arms, I told myself that what she told me was true, and I thought that maybe young puppies eyes get bigger as they grow. With that, we took her home. Our little bundle of joy : I was sooooooooooooo happy!!!

Oh, also, she told us that she was eating on her own, she gave us a sandwich bag full of (cheap) kibble. She also gave us dog treats and said how much she loved tham. She also told us that she played and played with her sister that she had sold 2 days previous to a breeder (I suspect that was our baby).

Once we got her home she wouldn't eat. In fact, she couldn't eat. She walked around in her pen very wabbly, barely able to stand. She walked in circles very unsteady on her feet. I suspected that she was in reality about 5 weeks old due to her imaturity and inability to eat properly or walk. There is NO WAY that she was able to play or interact with anyone!!! She was listless, she never cried at leaving her Mom, she just slept.

I had a syringe and I fed her Wellness just for puppy patee mixed with water and gave her Nutrical every 4 hours. The weather was so bad that I didn't want to take her out to the vet till Monday. She was eating well as long as I fed her.

I sent the following update to the breeder on Sunday:

"I wanted to give you an update about the puppy. She will not eat hard food of any kind. I am hand feeding her 4 times a day in order to get her to eat at all. She is listless, doesn’t play, cry, chew on anything, even treats. She has red around both eyes, her eyes are going in different directions facing out. Her 1st stool had specks in it that I suspect were worms. I am going to take her to the vet tomorrow 1st thing".

She immediately wrote back and told us to bring the puppy back for a full refund and that she would take her to a vet. I found that odd. Why didn't she feel that way 2 days earlier when I was telling her that I thought something was wrong?? I didn't answer her. She sent me 6 emails imploring me to bring her back, that they would come and pick her up, NOW. I didn't answer her. Actually, I was too busy taking care of the baby.

Monday morning I took her to our vet. That's when my happy world came to a screeching halt!

She has hydrocephalus, she is blind in her left eye, has an infection in both eyes, ataxia (neurological problems and that's why she can't walk) and an open fontanelle (which the breeder told us about but said it was normal for a baby at this age).

I clung to her, determined to do anything necessary to get her well!!!! Once home, I was faced with the brutal reality of the seriousness of it all during my internet searches on the topic. I notified the breeder who told me to return her, that she needed to be put down, that I didn't need to go through this with a new puppy. PUT HER DOWN??????? OMG, my baby!!! I cried and cried and didn't know what to do!! :crying: She said that I only had 3 days to return her from the day we bought her in order to get a refund.

My husband took me for a ride so that we could talk, away from me clinging to the baby. After 3 hours of talking a little common sense began to prevail. She wasn't going to get better. I would never be able to train her. She would never be able to walk or eat on her own. She has a severe case. I knew that I had to return her. I HATED that breeder for putting me in such a situation. I feel sure that she knew, didn't she???

The emotional impact of it all for me and the baby was HUGE. I was in full Mommy mode and the baby finally felt what love was. I held her constantly up to my neck where she would give me baby kisses. :crying:
On Tuesday, we met the breeder and her husband half way and we returned the baby :crying:She never apologized, she just put her in a tiny cage and was going about her merry way. She said, these things happen.

Yes, she refunded our money. Who cares. I am empty. I feel like something happened that shouldn't have. That I should have some recourse. How can a breeder do that to someone and to her own puppy???

Any and all KIND input is greatly needed.

Thank you to my new friends here.

Sally


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that. What a terrible experience. I'm so sad for you and that poor little puppy. Obviously she wasn't the kind of breeder you thought and that's unfortunate, because not all byb are bad but people like her give them a bad reputation. I don't have any words of wisdom but wanted to let you know how sorry I am. I hope you can find your forever baby soon.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I too am very sorry for what you went through. Shame on that breeder for putting you through this. I hope in time you will find your perfect fur baby. Knowing what you know now will help you to make a wiser choice next time. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I truly was blown away by your story and just cannot imagine anyone having to go through the horrible ordeal that you and your Husband had to endure. I am sure that in due time, you will find your perfect little Puppy.

Personally speaking that Breeder should be shut down and reported for what she is doing all for greed and she certainly does not deserve to own any animals.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sally, I'm so sorry for what you've been thru, that would be so upsetting to experience. What you described is what I would term a puppy mill. She's more concerned about making money than the welfare of the puppies. 
I'm thinking the puppy you believe was sold out from under you might also have bad health, so you might be fortunate not to have bought it either.
There are legitimate breeders right here on SM as well as AMA. A sign of a breeder who you might want to avoid is one who lets their tiny Maltese go before 12 weeks old. It's ok for a Lab or German Shepherd or any large breed to be sent to their new home at 8 weeks, but not these small breeds. I think you indicated you know that now.
Be patient and research for a good breeder who will have healthy puppies from which to choose.
Stick around, you will learn alot about Maltese right here.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry, your heart must be breaking.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I can just feel how broken-hearted you are. It was a terrible ordeal, but take heart in knowing that in her short life your baby knew true love snuggled against your neck. If you hadn't taken her home and made her your baby, she may never have known love in her short life.

Soon, you will have another. Let us help you find a reputable breeder when you are ready. Save your money for that special princess. It is so much better to spend what is actually a fair price for a well bred, and well cared for, and well socialized puppy, than to face enormous vet bills for a puppy with genetic illnesses.

I wish you great luck in finding your Maltese princess someday soon.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

What a horrible experience. I'm so sorry for you. I hope that the next experience is more positive. You seem like a very caring and loving person, so the puppy will be lucky to have you.


----------



## simba11 (Nov 20, 2014)

My heart is crying for you. How heartbreakingly sad.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

As terrible as this story is...I am so happy that you came back here to share it. You have no idea of whom you might save the same misery in the future. This will be here on this site for others to read and learn from in the future. 

I too got my first dog from a BYB that had a lovely home, and immaculate dog area. Everything looked above board. But she wasn't breeding to standard, she was just breeding her pets. My dog didn't live 5 years and died of GME, which if you don't know, is a horrible disease that Maltese get. I spent a small fortune trying to save her because she was my love. Now I have learned so much more! And you can too. Start looking for a good breeder. Get feedback from people here. Ask questions. And be willing to wait for the right dog. You will never regret it if you follow this plan. 

So sorry for your heartbreak. But it could have been so much worse. I hope that woman gets whats coming to her someday.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Your story brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry for your loss. I would definitely recommend turning this lady in and try to get her shut down fast! But you are here on SM.Find your breeder either from this site or the AMA list of breeders. You will have a healthy baby in your near future.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry you went through this. Thank you so much for sharing your story; I agree with Pam - hopefully it will help save someone else from a similar tragedy. 

I hope you find a new, healthy baby from a better, more loving source soon!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry for what happened to you. 
Sylvia is right. You gave your puppy the gift of true unconditional love for the short time that you had her. I hope that your heart will begin to heal soon.
:grouphug:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sally, so very sorry that you had to go through this. I do hope that you find a healthy Lil fluff that needs the love that you have to give.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Sally, you were so brave to share your story with us. It is important that we expose people who exploit these precious little fluffs. You were the only loving human touch this little sweetness knew in her life. I know it was a terrible price on your heart. Blessings to you and your husband. You are in the right place to get the guidance and support to find your forever baby. The wealth of knowledge that is offered by this forum is such a gift to us all who want to be responsible and loving fluff parents.

Please use whatever resources are available to expose this person!

Please stay with us we all send love and prayers to heal your heart.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OmG, what a horrible experience and one I hope you will not go through again. It is why this forum is against backyard breeders and I am glad you found this site so when you are ready can find a true breeder who is looking out for the breed and not for their profit. 

I know it is hard but you will find your perfect baby and be all the wiser. Hugs from Florida.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such a sad story -- it broke my heart. But this happens all too often with puppy mills and BYBs. Now we all have to get together and help find you a reputable breeder that will have the perfect forever fluff for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. That was so heartbreaking.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sorry. That's heartbreaking.


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. The breeder I purchased Sammy from is in Ogden Utah, so about an 11 hour drive from Portland. I only have good things to say about my experience with her and with Sammy. I think there are some rules about naming breeders or something along those lines. I don't know what they are specifically so hopefully I'm not breaking anything, I'm just wanting to give you hope that there is a good breeder not too far from you, she is AdvanteMaltese.com. She doesn't have any puppies currently but I would encourage you to contact her and talk to her about when she is expecting her next litter.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry this happened and feel terrible for the emotional roller-coaster you and your husband have been through at this time. This puppy did know love in your arms and that is perhaps the reason she came through your life. 

I replied to your previous post about getting her at the young age you did and I know you mentioned that you did not want to go back to any of that discussion, but I hope you can indulge me in a spirit not of I-Told-You-So, but rather an important lesson that we all can share with others who read this thread. 

I hope that having been there and done that, you can be a voice of caution to others who may have the same feelings of excitement and may wish to dismiss any warning bells that may mar that excitement. It sounds like you had several alarms ringing in your head, but they were conflicting with your hearts desire to take and love this puppy. 

In your previous post I mentioned how awful it is to learn of a breeder letting a puppy go at 8 or 9 weeks when the standard for toy breeds in the code of ethics for most breed clubs recommends 12 weeks. When a breeder ignores this, not only are they putting the puppies at greater risk, it is also a sign that they are making choices that may reflect other ethical shortcuts. 

Even ethical breeders who hold to the 12 week rule would usually hold onto a puppy that was so small a bit longer to give her time to grow or to give time for the fontanel more chance to close. 





pammy4501 said:


> As terrible as this story is...I am so happy that you came back here to share it. You have no idea of whom you might save the same misery in the future. This will be here on this site for others to read and learn from in the future.
> 
> I too got my first dog from a BYB that had a lovely home, and immaculate dog area. Everything looked above board. But she wasn't breeding to standard, she was just breeding her pets. My dog didn't live 5 years and died of GME, which if you don't know, is a horrible disease that Maltese get. I spent a small fortune trying to save her because she was my love. Now I have learned so much more! And you can too. Start looking for a good breeder. Get feedback from people here. Ask questions. And be willing to wait for the right dog. You will never regret it if you follow this plan.
> 
> So sorry for your heartbreak. But it could have been so much worse. I hope that woman gets whats coming to her someday.


:goodpost:



Malt Shoppe said:


> Sally, I'm so sorry for what you've been thru, that would be so upsetting to experience. What you described is what I would term a puppy mill. She's more concerned about making money than the welfare of the puppies.
> I'm thinking the puppy you believe was sold out from under you might also have bad health, so you might be fortunate not to have bought it either.
> There are legitimate breeders right here on SM as well as AMA. A sign of a breeder who you might want to avoid is one who lets their tiny Maltese go before 12 weeks old. It's ok for a Lab or German Shepherd or any large breed to be sent to their new home at 8 weeks, but not these small breeds. I think you indicated you know that now.
> Be patient and research for a good breeder who will have healthy puppies from which to choose.
> Stick around, you will learn alot about Maltese right here.


It is hard to sometimes sort out of the conflicting emotions and conflicting voices of advice. Some vets will even say it is ok for all puppies to go home at 8 or 9 weeks, this is because breeding or raising puppies is not part of the curriculum in vet school and the schools certainly do not teach about the unique needs of breeding and raising toy breeds. The experts on these things are found through breed clubs and their members and their health committees who work to share and educate and mentor each other. If you find a breeder who eschews the shared expertise of the community of other breeders it says volumes about what is important to them and what is not. 

The puppy you selected that was likely the one to go to the other breeder may have been switched because they noticed issues with this one which would have made her a poor breeding candidate, but sadly, it seems likely that this condition which is likely genetic would be carried by a litter-mate who is now in a breeding program. Sadly, this means others may suffer similar heartache.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I am so terribly sorry this happened and feel terrible for the emotional roller-coaster you and your husband have been through at this time. This puppy did know love in your arms and that is perhaps the reason she came through your life.
> 
> I replied to your previous post about getting her at the young age you did and I know you mentioned that you did not want to go back to any of that discussion, but I hope you can indulge me in a spirit not of I-Told-You-So, but rather an important lesson that we all can share with others who read this thread.
> 
> ...


:ThankYou::goodpost: This is a sad but true post! Thank you Carina---as usual you have hit the tender spot!
:thumbsup:


----------

